# Venison Steak



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2021)

Did the venison in the sous vide at 125.  Meant to do this yesterday but did not feel good. It set seasoned in bag for a day.  Had kind of a mushy texture and that might of been why.  I love this squash and so easy to make.  I eat couple times a week.  Creamed spinach was really good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking at the home page there are 4 venison threads.  Must be a theme this week.


----------



## Nodak21 (Aug 23, 2021)

Did you give it a good sear after the water bath?  Sous Vide is a neat way of cooking


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 23, 2021)

Nailed it!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 23, 2021)

That's my kind of plate Brian, love creamed spinach! I usually sous vide steak at around 115º for a couple of hours and then give them a nice sear with a weed torch, I like things on the rare side of life, looks like you do too. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2021)

Nodak21 said:


> Did you give it a good sear after the water bath?  Sous Vide is a neat way of cooking





sawhorseray said:


> That's my kind of plate Brian, love creamed spinach! I usually sous vide steak at around 115º for a couple of hours and then give them a nice sear with a weed torch, I like things on the rare side of life, looks like you do too. RAY


I should of seared a little longer.  I wanted to make sure not to over cook.  I like my venison on the rare side.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looking at the home page there are 4 venison threads.  Must be a theme this week.


Hunting season is starting up, or about to, in many parts of the country. Here in some parts of South Carolina, it started on August 15....

Venison looks good...


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 24, 2021)

Yup, everyone is cleaning out their freezer making room


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 24, 2021)

fine looking meal Brian!


----------



## xray (Aug 24, 2021)

Venison steak looks awesome Brian! I need to start filling up my freezer here.

Did you rest the steak before searing? A good 20 minute rest from the SV bag will give you a nice deep sear. I bet it still was great though!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2021)

xray said:


> Venison steak looks awesome Brian! I need to start filling up my freezer here.
> 
> Did you rest the steak before searing? A good 20 minute rest from the SV bag will give you a nice deep sear. I bet it still was great though!


Yeah.  Let it rest while making squash.  Need get one of those weed torches.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Hunting season is starting up, or about to, in many parts of the country. Here in some parts of South Carolina, it started on August 15....
> 
> Venison looks good...





unclebubbas bbq said:


> Yup, everyone is cleaning out their freezer making room


I love venison but don't hunt.  Hopefully my bud takes care of me again.  He has a friend that last year was clearing out some doe's and would drop a deer off on his why home to him.  Got a few last year and hooked me up!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2021)

Awesome looking meal!
Al


----------

